

Facebook now updates its code twice every day - fullfilldreams
http://avesom.com/facebook-now-updates-its-code-twice-every-day/

======
fullfilldreams
This is very great thing. I think this will help to fix all problems which
show up in Facebook daily. Good job Facebook.

------
lololok
Great move. Always a Facebook fan. I use more than 5 hour a day.

